# Specific 3D Printing Applications / Fields / Conferences > 3D Printing in Robotics >  Man Creates an air hockey robot using 3d printer parts

## Eddie

This is quite amazing.  This man created a robot that can play against you in air hockey, using parts from a RepRap.  Check it out at: http://3dprint.com/man-creates-an-ai...-a-3d-printer/

What do you think?

----------


## old man emu

Just the thing that a lonely techno-geek could spend his nights with  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Old Man Emu

----------

